# Supporting local shops vs buying online.



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

How much more are you willing spend? I like shopping locally but sometimes they make it hard. I bought a pair of Electric eg2s online for $8x shipped. A local store wanted $140 for the same goggles. I'm looking to get a new helmet, online $60 shipped, locally $100. 

Those are two different shops I go to and other local places are pretty much the same.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I use local shops every time for boots. Without a doubt. Boards, it will depend, but more often than not it's a shop purchase. Outwear, I am 50/50. Goggles and gloves I mostly buy online, because the deals are just too good for the most part. 

Helmets, are another 50/50 purchase. 

You might try going to your local guys and let them know the deals you have found and ask if they will match, meet you half way or something. I prefer to buy from my local shops, but with huge price differences, sometimes it just doesn't make sense. I also find that a lot of them will discount a fair amount to get your business. It doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Local guy all the way keeps my money in the local economy, supports my friends, supports grass roots events, if I break some shit on the hill I know I can ride down to the shop have it fixed and be back on the mountain in no time. Online doesn't remember me as a person just an order number.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

local shop for sure. 

Any savings you gain by buying online are lost in customer service and ease of repair/replacement. Plus, as previously mentioned, there's nothing better than supporting your local guy running a shop and supporting his family. 

As a bonus, I've become good friends with some of the shop workers and have gone riding with them on their off days just due to hanging out in the shops and spending my money there.


----------



## 03SVTCobra (Mar 31, 2012)

I always buy online. Usually wherever the sales are. There is no decent local shop in the area. The shops around her suck and are usually way overpriced.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Don't by from the shop very often. It's filled with douchebags. I don't see why people stress local shops and then flame people for buying Mervin for the same reasons they buy locally.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Local guy all the way keeps my money in the local economy, supports my friends, supports grass roots events, if I break some shit on the hill I know I can ride down to the shop have it fixed and be back on the mountain in no time. Online doesn't remember me as a person just an order number.


QFT....I look around locally first and can usually find what I want or have it ordered by one of the locals. When you stick local, on a regular basis, most will give you some sort of hook up. if for some reason I can't find it in a shop between Edwards and breckenridge I will look online for the best deal. Over the years I have made Friends with a few company owners and they just give me pro form discount codes since between my wife, son and I we go through some gear..... Plus we all love shopping and buying. 


The key is not to get all bent out of shape because the won't come off their price by $20 to match an online store. Get over it and buy local, it works out for the better in the end. When my son is riding on his own and something happens to his gear, he can walk in to 3-4 different shops and they will help him fix it or give him a new one that I can settle up with later...... For a good deal. This rolls into summer sports now too like mountain biking and long boarding.....


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

Argo said:


> The key is not to get all bent out of shape because the won't come off their price by $20 to match an online store. Get over it and buy local, it works out for the better in the end. When my son is riding on his own and something happens to his gear, he can walk in to 3-4 different shops and they will help him fix it or give him a new one that I can settle up with later...... For a good deal. This rolls into summer sports now too like mountain biking and long boarding.....


Unforunately not everyone has this opportunity to "just suck it up and buy local", or the means to do so. Snowboarding can be an expensive hobby and if you overspend $20 on this, $10 on that, $50+ on that new deck a site just dropped the price on the extra cash will add up super quick! And that shop owner that is hooking you up because he likes you isn't going to hook up everyone that shops his place for everything. That's bad for his buisness if he does. Also if you break something and your local shop is a licensed dealer of that particular brand they will still usually help you out and I know that with first hand experiance.
Dont get me wrong, I'm all for trying to shop local if I can afford to do so and the pay difference isn't outrageous. It's no different than shopping at Walmart vrs a local store, or a Walgreens vrs a local drug store. Witch I would be willing to bet most of you do.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

henry06x said:


> Unforunately not everyone has this opportunity to "just suck it up and buy local", or the means to do so. Snowboarding can be an expensive hobby and if you overspend $20 on this, $10 on that, $50+ on that new deck a site just dropped the price on the extra cash will add up super quick! And that shop owner that is hooking you up because he likes you isn't going to hook up everyone that shops his place for everything. That's bad for his buisness if he does. Also if you break something and your local shop is a licensed dealer of that particular brand they will still usually help you out and I know that with first hand experiance.
> Dont get me wrong, I'm all for trying to shop local if I can afford to do so and the pay difference isn't outrageous. It's no different than shopping at Walmart vrs a local store, or a Walgreens vrs a local drug store. Witch I would be willing to bet most of you do.


Sorry but your argument is bullshit for the simple fact that this is a first world sport. If you can afford to do it at all, you can afford to support local business, period. 

The long term benefits of shopping local not only support the sport and your community, but will add up to actual savings in your pocketbook through shipping, bro deals, insider trading, etc, everyone has already explained this to you in the thread.

Walmart is not niche adventure sport retail, comparing the two is silly at best.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Sorry but your argument is bullshit for the simple fact that this is a first world sport. If you can afford to do it at all, you can afford to support local business, period.
> 
> The long term benefits of shopping local not only support the sport and your community, but will add up to actual savings in your pocketbook through shipping, bro deals, insider trading, etc, everyone has already explained this to you in the thread.
> 
> Walmart is not niche adventure sport retail, comparing the two is silly at best.


I think the manner that you wrote this reply really needs to be fallowed up with a rant... 
Enjoy!

And again I will state that I am not against supporting local shop, but if you cant afford to there is no reason you have to.

Snowboarding can be found all over the world. I believe the stat I just looked up still holds china at 60% a third world country, yet they still had some competitors snowboarding in the 2010 Olympics in Vancouver. Also most of your other third world countries are found in environments and regions that are unsuitable for winter sports in general. I find it hard to believe that a place such as Mexico would have a strong stable training facility for snowboarding.... I suppose it does reach down to as far as the 70's during the day during winter.

Even so saying that snowboarding is a "first world sport" in no way means that since you can afford to snowboard you can afford to support local shops. I can admit I am a bit of a gear whore but I do a lot of stuff to help me accomplish this and I will give examples for my savings to afford my obsession since I do not make an abundant amount of money. I own a house, 2 cars, and a dog.
First savings is for my season pass. I purchase this through a ski club for a high school that my sister works at. Savings aprox $85
Second savings is a snowboard. I like to try and buy a new board every year or two to replace one in my current collection. I have an all mountain board, more park oriented board that I keep tuned, and another park/jib oriented board I keep de-tuned and is slightly smaller. I have only ever bought a brand new board once while still living at home. I normally buy my board towards the end of the current season when sales hit, or beginning of the next season. I always find the sales hit the web before my local hills shop (they do not carry any brands I like anyways). When the sales do hit local I can never find the size or exact thing I am looking for and I can still usually save more online. Savings buying online are usually $50+
Third savings is outerwear and probably my biggest savings. I buy most of my outerwear on oakleyvault.com and save big. I never buy brand new outerwear and if I wait and look for it at my local shop (they do have a good selection), by time the prices drop I can still find it cheaper online. They are also almost always sold out of my size or color way I wanted. Last year I saved over $350 on the jacket, pants, and gloves that I ordered on oakley vault.
Bindings I usually use until I deem them warn out and buy last year model online. again at my local shop they have limited brands and are usually sold out of any of the good models by time the prices drop and still cost more than online. Last year however I did really want the new RIDE Capo binding and bought them brand new. I did not buy them at my local shop because they only carry Rome, Burton, and Solomon bindings or I would have.
Boots I wear until they fall apart and I always buy brand new because if I wait until the prices drop they are usually out of my size. I tend to try and go to a local place (and by local good shop I mean 2+ hours from me because I live in Ohio) so that I can try on different sizes to get my fit.
These are just starters. I rarely ever drive alone to ride so I can split gas. I put money in a separate account all year to save for my Colorado trip. Last year I took an 8 day trip. I flew with a buddy and rented a car that we split, stayed with people for free that I had never met before or talked to in my life for 4 days who also hooked us up with a half price passes one day. then the next 4 days I stayed with my uncle in the place they rented and was aloud to stay for free. This is just so I could afford to fly out, eat, ride, and enjoy the amazing mountains of Colorado even in the crap snow conditions of last year. This alone saved me who knows how much money.
If I did not do what I need to save and only bought local I would *NEVER* be able to afford what I have simply put. I have been working over time the past 7 weeks straight saving for a new pair of boots and if I can save $20 someplace else I probably will. If I had the money to spend then sure I have no problem supporting some place local.

As for your long term benefits that is in no way a guarantee. Simply because you shop at the same local shop does not mean they will grow to like you enough to give you kick backs and big savings. If they do however, how much extra money do you believe you have spent before this finally happens? How much gear do you think you really need to buy before the owner all the sudden says "WOW does he buy a lot of his shit at my store... Maybe I should give him a break on something."??

As for the walmart comparison maybe given scope of size it was not a perfect choice but they do share similarities. I hear this debate all the time around me. People proclaim "you should never shop at walmart you need to support your local grocery store! Support your local economy!" and people reply "I cant afford to pay the extra $x amount a week it costs not to.". You still will have your "walmarts" of the snowboarding world that people will buy from and save more than a local shop can afford to offer everyone. Your The-house.com, Proboardshop.com, Evo.com, Easternboarder.com, Eternalsnow.com... These places, like walmart, can push way more product than the smaller guys and can afford to take a little less profit per sale and still make more in the long run. Also most of these big name sites have a very low minimum you need to spend for free shipping.
end rant.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

I try to buy local but its hard. I live in Boston and the most local shop to me is a super-commercialized wal mart of a shop called East Coast Alpine. They have TONS of great gear but sell it at city prices. This makes sense but its very difficult to get them to come down on price. Even 2012, 2011 models they wouldn't budge on five or ten percent- not that I'm expecting it but you can tell they sell 95% of their gear to middle aged Bostonians who only ride a couple days a year and want to buy their kid the latest and greatest and have the disposable income to do so.

Its gotten to the point that I avoid this place at all costs because when you walk in all the salespeople try to do is sell you on an item. HARD. If you say that you're interested in any little item, even if its a beanie or water bottle - they'll walk you over to their selection and pick out the most expensive one. Its ridiculous. 

Sorry a bit off topic. Just my experience with city-based snowboard/ski shops.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

That first world comment is ridiculous. You better shop at your main street true value store, locally owned grocery store (not a chain), etc etc etc.

I hope you have never stepped foot in a target or lowe's because if you have, your anti-internet comment is ridiculously hypocritical


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> *Sorry but your argument is bullshit for the simple fact that this is a first world sport. If you can afford to do it at all, you can afford to support local business, period. *
> 
> The long term benefits of shopping local not only support the sport and your community, but will add up to actual savings in your pocketbook through shipping, bro deals, insider trading, etc, everyone has already explained this to you in the thread.
> 
> Walmart is not niche adventure sport retail, comparing the two is silly at best.


HA! Bull shit buddy! Just because we can afford to buy the gear for this sport in no way means we should instantly buy it at the highest prices around just because it's local. When i'm buying anything I try to find the lowest prices, because I just can't afford to spend an extra $50 so that I can say I supported local shops. That's 5 trips up to the hill in gas. I have never gotten the opportunity to get bro deals or insider trading from any local shops. Shit they hardly even give me free stickers. Local shops are usually over priced and when I do shop there I almost always buy last years shit because I can find a decent deal on it. The shops remember me about as well as an online store does.


----------



## 03SVTCobra (Mar 31, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> Sorry but your argument is bullshit for the simple fact that this is a first world sport. If you can afford to do it at all, you can afford to support local business, period.
> 
> The long term benefits of shopping local not only support the sport and your community, but will add up to actual savings in your pocketbook through shipping, bro deals, insider trading, etc, everyone has already explained this to you in the thread.


What an asshole comment!
Just because we can afford to ride doesnt mean we should pay ridiculous prices on gear and support local businesses that have complete douchebags working for them that don't know shit about the products they sell half the time. Half the time you get some little punk ass kid whose parents forced them to get a job and could care less about the customer.
I have no problem supporting a local business that is rider owned and operated. You go in to a shop with hardcore riders owning/running the place and its a completely different experience. That's a local business myself and half the people here would probably support.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Ahh you guys got me. You can all afford thousands of dollars in gear and lift tickets and computers and internet service but saving $20 to pay $10 in shipping to not support the sport is just ignorant. 

As far as the comments about the first world, sorry guys but there are no poor kids in this sport, and if you think you are one, you have your head in the sand. I grew up in a 3rd world country and KNOW, even these "poor" european urban riders can afford gopros, time to play, and to fold their boards over a rail. In 3rd world countries kids are trying to just reach adulthood alive and without being sold to the highest bidding pedophile. Even in the US, our poorest do not enjoy ski resorts and gear, and they are way better off than alot of people.

My arguments were succinct and correct the first time around, I wasn't personally attacking you guys. The comments were certainly insensitive, I wasn't worried about your feelings  Don't support local business, see if I care, its a way of life - a sort of ethic, so to speak.

My wife works at Target, and I totally shop at chain stores when the situation is warranted. I also go out of my way to support local business when I can, but I guess I'm the silly one.

I'm not anti internet at all, some things, such as electronics, are very prudent to buy online. Snowboarding, like surfing and skateboarding, is a unique business entity and comparing it to Walmart or Kroger is just not fair. I have close friends from CA to the midwest who own shops, and they do it because they want to support a community of people who also love the sport, not to get rich, in fact they have struggled more than anyone else I know. Shop owners provide youth programs, teams, contests, the bridge between manufacturers and amateurs, and they do it all for you guys and your kids, with almost zero benefit to themselves.

Everyone would like to employ top quality people and pay them well to do great work. Unfortunately these shops have their back against the wall, don't judge them on that kid, get to know the people there, I bet that kid shreds and could teach you some shit. Think about the overhead, you expect them to pay shipping, labor for someone to sell it to you (but you are insulted by someone working for $8/hr), shop space rental (which is crazy money compared to a warehouse) and then when they can't compete with online prices you act like they are trying to rip you off?!? Whose the asshole?

If money is the bottom line, and bottom lining everyone on the bottom line is all you care about, well, you'll get what you pay for.

disclaimer: I'm not the least bit wealthy, and live paycheck to paycheck, but the older I get, the more I realize that value does not equal $$. I understand that for some people $$=value ALWAYS and theres no point in arguing.

The experts around here like Argo, BA and Killclimbz have already told you all of this. 

I got my last helmet online becuase my head is the size of a fucking beach ball and I couldn't find the lid I wanted in town in my size.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Given the fact that i live and shop in Vail primarily i would venture to guess that my shops see 10xyou the amount of people your shops do but maintain msrp most of the time. The fact that I take the efford to go there regularly and spend time bsing with them plus bringing them new people as customers is probably why I can get a deal. Even for non snow gear i ask them if they can order it to give them the business. O would rather have a local shop or 3 than have sierra trading post....


----------



## 03SVTCobra (Mar 31, 2012)

Argo said:


> Given the fact that i live and shop in Vail primarily i would venture to guess that my shops see 10xyou the amount of people your shops do but maintain msrp most of the time. The fact that I take the efford to go there regularly and spend time bsing with them plus bringing them new people as customers is probably why I can get a deal. Even for non snow gear i ask them if they can order it to give them the business. O would rather have a local shop or 3 than have sierra trading post....


I think everyone would rather have a local shop but some of us dont have a choice. I drove 4 hours once to buy a new setup because they were an awesome shop, always very helpful, and I always stop there when I'm in the area.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Ahh you guys got me. You can all afford thousands of dollars in gear and lift tickets and computers and internet service but saving $20 to pay $10 in shipping to not support the sport is just ignorant.
> 
> As far as the comments about the first world, sorry guys but there are no poor kids in this sport, and if you think you are one, you have your head in the sand. I grew up in a 3rd world country and KNOW, even these "poor" european urban riders can afford gopros, time to play, and to fold their boards over a rail. In 3rd world countries kids are trying to just reach adulthood alive and without being sold to the highest bidding pedophile. Even in the US, our poorest do not enjoy ski resorts and gear, and they are way better off than alot of people.
> 
> ...


That's crazy talk. There are plenty of people who sacrifice other parts of their lives to go boarding because they love it. They hitch rides on the way to the mountain and their lift ticket is their splurge. Riding 5 year old equipment.

And it's not saving $10 it's saving $200 sometimes. I would love a good local shop but in San Diego it's surfin and skatin bruh. There is nobody to shoot the shit with except you guys online. 

Support your local shop if you have one, and if you can. Only if it's a good shop though. If they're a bunch of assholes who needs them to stay open.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I try to buy local when I can, but sometimes the online deals are just too good to pass up. I want to support local businesses, but my first priority is to myself and my family. I'm not going to sacrifice say $100 of my money in order to support local business. Sorry, just not gonna do it. Plus, the only two shops in Evergreen have both pissed me off in the past and I'd probably go piss on the smoldering ashes if they both burned to the ground. I do like the guys down at Arvada Skate and Snow and consider them to be my "local" shop. I've bought several things from them in the past.

It also depends on my need. If I break something or need something ASAP, then I'm much more willing to pay a premium to have that item that day.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Snowboarding is for the rich we're pricing ourselves out of existence. We've also created a culture of discounts that people expect and feel they're entitled to. Rather sad.

You know why your local shop is a douche to you? Probably because you've never been there and they can tell you're "just browsing" is more of "just trying on to go home and buy on the Internet". Nothing worse than talking to someone for an hour or two figuring they're going to buy the stuff they're trying on, going through a whole boot fit because their feet are fucked up, and having them walk out the door to buy online. If you're going to do it at least be up front so they don't waste their time with you. 

Shopping on the Internet in the grand scheme of the local to global economy puts a huge dent in the local economy, I fully understand that not having a local shop you need to facilitate it and that's where Internet shopping comes in. Problem with that is The House, dogfunk, backcountry, etc. etc. are faceless shitholes. Evo, Eastern Boarder, Eternal actually are local shops. So if you are going to buy online at least buy from a shop that is local and does something for the economy.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You know why your local shop is a douche to you? Probably because you've never been there and they can tell you're "just browsing" is more of "just trying on to go home and buy on the Internet". Nothing worse than talking to someone for an hour or two figuring they're going to buy the stuff they're trying on, going through a whole boot fit because their feet are fucked up, and having them walk out the door to buy online. If you're going to do it at least be up front so they don't waste their time with you.


I definitely understand where you're coming from with this comment and largely you're correct, however in this situation you're dead wrong.

Boone Mountain Sports was the title sponsor of the Evergreen Winter Festival. The owner was a complete ass, tore down his display before the agreed upon time, then dipped out without paying his sponsorship fee. He was able to run a booth, selling merchandise AND got the publicity of being the title sponsor and did all that without paying a dime. Now, a lot of that blame falls on the event for not getting the money up front, but still, he shafted them and that's fucked up. I'll never spend a dime in that shop again.

I just don't like the owners of Hills and Rails. It's that simple. That's a personal thing. I've never walked in the place.

I definitely do my fair share of local shopping. Hell, I'm pretty sure that every pair of sunglasses and every pair of goggles aside from my Von Zipper Fishbowls that I've bought in the last ten years came from Sun Logic up in Breckenridge. That joint has better pricing than online dealers during the summer offseason.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Are you taking it personal cause that was a general statement not directed at anyone. 

Not down with Jaime eh?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Nah, definitely not taking it personal. Just clarifying my position.

Personally, no not really. :dunno:

I have my reasons and they're business related. Nothing terrible, but I'm a scorched earth type guy. I see one shady deal or one instance where you put yourself in a bad light related to business and I'm done with you. There are simply too many other options out there. With all the competition, you simply can't afford to fuck up. Customers will go elsewhere.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Plus, the only two shops in Evergreen have both pissed me off in the past and I'd probably go piss on the smoldering ashes if they both burned to the ground. I do like the guys down at Arvada Skate and Snow and consider them to be my "local" shop. I've bought several things from them in the past.
> 
> It also depends on my need. If I break something or need something ASAP, then I'm much more willing to pay a premium to have that item that day.


Yea my corner of suburbia here has chain shops, so I'm always torn on that one, at least there are locals working there - Christy Sports, Colorado Ski n Golf (k2 bindings last year), BC Sport (NS board, they had alot in stock)in the mall.

I had a pretty unpleasant experience with the shop in Bergen park, but I still bought a board/binding setup from them...I'm wondering if theres a better "local" shop I should frequent in the Dillon - Breck area.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Big Hit in Breck Vic, Deeds, and Chris kill it. Hell any given day you can probably find me in there slinging products for them and I don't even work there.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> Yea my corner of suburbia here has chain shops, so I'm always torn on that one, at least there are locals working there - Christy Sports, Colorado Ski n Golf (k2 bindings last year), BC Sport (NS board, they had alot in stock)in the mall.
> 
> I had a pretty unpleasant experience with the shop in Bergen park, but I still bought a board/binding setup from them...I'm wondering if theres a better "local" shop I should frequent in the Dillon - Breck area.


Yep, that's Hills and Rails there in Bergen Park.

I'm sure there are great shops in the Breck area, but I'm not overly familiar with them. BA definitely would be.

I'd check out Community Skate and Snow there in old town Arvada though. Good little local shop that carries a lot of the boutique brands. NS, Smokin', Capita, Flux, etc.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Evergreen is a funny spot. It seems to be a mecca for people who can afford to do bad business. I swear all the places downtown were bought and paid for years ago, the owners now completely complacent. 

It seems like alot of our restaurant's success comes from shitty competition and apathy from everyone else. There is a pool of useless employees that circles the unemployment drain and runs all over this town selling pills, ditch weed and kitchen management.


Heh.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL! It's true.

I don't know much about the workings of Evergreen businesses. From where I live, I can get down to the CO Mills area quicker than I can downtown Evergreen, plus I don't have to run the cop gauntlet that is Evergreen Parkway.

The one place I did used to frequent was El Rancho because it was less than 5 minutes from my house, but they recently had a change of management and the new guys have 100% completely fucked it up. 

If I had the money, I'd buy those dipshits out and start a brewery in that joint. It would make a fucking killing.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Snowboarding is for the rich we're pricing ourselves out of existence. We've also created a culture of discounts that people expect and feel they're entitled to. Rather sad.
> 
> You know why your local shop is a douche to you? Probably because you've never been there and they can tell you're "just browsing" is more of "just trying on to go home and buy on the Internet". Nothing worse than talking to someone for an hour or two figuring they're going to buy the stuff they're trying on, going through a whole boot fit because their feet are fucked up, and having them walk out the door to buy online. If you're going to do it at least be up front so they don't waste their time with you.
> 
> Shopping on the Internet in the grand scheme of the local to global economy puts a huge dent in the local economy, I fully understand that not having a local shop you need to facilitate it and that's where Internet shopping comes in. Problem with that is The House, dogfunk, backcountry, etc. etc. are faceless shitholes. Evo, Eastern Boarder, Eternal actually are local shops. So if you are going to buy online at least buy from a shop that is local and does something for the economy.


When I buy, I like to buy from the small shops. I shop first at Emage ... which I think may be a chain? I think there are two or three of them. Evo is my second stop they have a great selection. I haven't bought from Wiredsport yet but I wouldn't hesitate as he's a fella in here.

Even if I don't have a local shop I can support someone elses :cheeky4:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Emage only has one location in downtown Denver that I know of, Evo while starting as online went to B&M and does a great job of supplying Seattle, and Wiredsport knows how to market to you guys, hell for the amount of support they give you they deserve your business.

And what the hell is up with Evergreen it's like it doesn't know what the fuck it is. Everyone I meet that's a "snow bro" from there falls into the group of absolutely fucking stupid.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Evergreen is definitely a weird spot trapped between the mountains and the city with elements of both. It used to be populated by people like me who needed access to the city for work, but didn't really much associate with the city and wanted to get the hell away as soon as they got off work.

Now, it's starting to become overrun with the upper middle class - the worst class, IMO. They're busy going broke playing keeping up with the Jones' and breeding bratty ass kids who become the dumbass snow bros of which you speak. The thing I don't understand is that they're basically creating what most of us were trying to get away from which is basically subdivisions of McMansions. They're pretty much turning Evergreen into a foothills version of Highlands Ranch. That's the main problem with Evergreen. It's pretty much dumbass kids and families. There really isn't much of a young adult crowd. A buddy of mine was living down in the Green Mountain area and was trying to decide whether to move downtown or move up to into the foothills. He was tired of being stuck in between. He's young and single and I basically told him to rule out the foothills. It would suck ass to live up here as a young single. It'd be cool for awhile as I'm sure you could feast on 18 year old and cougar pussy for awhile, but it'd get old I do believe.


----------



## Toomeyct (Apr 4, 2012)

Honestly, I don't buy locally because I don't really know who the good shops are. I'm probably willing to check them out, but honestly don't know where they are.

I could be wrong though as I've only lived in Denver for a little over a year. 

I know this isn't the point of this thread, but what are the good boarding shops in the Denver area or in the mountains?


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You know why your local shop is a douche to you? Probably because you've never been there and they can tell you're "just browsing" is more of "just trying on to go home and buy on the Internet". Nothing worse than talking to someone for an hour or two figuring they're going to buy the stuff they're trying on, going through a whole boot fit because their feet are fucked up, and having them walk out the door to buy online. If you're going to do it at least be up front so they don't waste their time with you.


If I go to a shop with questions about a product then I plan to buy it there and pay a little extra for that customer service. I agree it is messed up when someone goes into a shop to find what they want (see in person the size, color, construction, exc...) and leave to order it online. But while ya it sucks you didn't get the buisness that's still part of owning a buisness. It happens in every sport, in every shop, in every store, in every market. That doesn't mean you need to be rude or a jerk to the people browsing your shop. Yea you have the right as a shop owner to do so, but in the long run its not good for your buisness. If that person ever had the intent to purchase anything from you that's gone. All of their friends that may have purchased gear from you probably won't now. You will end up with a reputation of having a bad vibe at your shop and you will loose buisness because. And you cant claim your only being like that to that one person, because if you are that way to that one person, your most likely going to be that way to more people. Also just because you don't recognize someone that enters your shop that appears to be simply browsing doesn't mean that they have no intent to buy anything from you. They may not buy that big ticket item, but they very well may still pick up some smaller things to buy from you.


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

I just want to mention that I buy local all the time at ski pro in mesa and they do a great job. No pressure sales BS just customer service that's on point. 


My problem is the execution that lacks in most places. I mean the kids pitch is "Bro, You going to buy these boots or not". Not really to engaging and makes me feel like your just trying to convert me into a sale. You almost get the feeling that the kids more stoked he can high five the owner after I buy. Bottom line is a consumer of any product doesn't want to feel sold. If your body language shows that your obviously bothered by me taking my time and asking questions. Your making me feel uncomfortable and making me lean toward not buying now. So I can buy at my convenience which would be at home in front of my comp. Why? Because people that are uncomfortable can read return policy's and know what to expect. I don't want to deal with some shops bitchy employees that are mad they cant be on the hill when my Bindings fuck up. Anybody in sales knows a customer that's enjoying himself is engaged, which makes them more likely to buy on impulse. People spend big money in a relaxed comfortable setting that keeps the buyer at ease when making his choice. I cant tell you how many times I've been into a shop and the pitch was. "Bro I just met with DC's reps and they have the sickest boots this year!" Then I ask about pants maybe some gloves just dumb shit to see his response. sure enough he shows me all DC gear. Really? You sure your not trying to win a board or some stupid shit from DC or your shop? If you actually asked me about what I liked and didn't like about my current gear. You could use the info to close me on gear that will make me keep coming back. They show you a jacket and the 1st thing they say is the obvious "Bro its going to keep you super dry!". Really!? Because I totally thought most jackets would make me wet! Every shop had the guy/kid trying to tell you what you should buy because its what they like. Fuck that your making me feel sold because your showing me shit I didn't ask for. I'm not saying every shop needs a guy with slicked back hair standing at the door with a clip board. Just don't expect me to buy from you when you wouldn't buy a TV, Fridge or Furniture under these circumstances.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

^^^^

This post is dead on. Most of the shops that bitch and moan about people buying online and not supporting local businesses staff their shops with local bro brah kids who can ride a little bit who think they're going to the X-Games because they work in a snowboard shop. The majority of shops I walk into I end up walking right back out of because of the complete douchebaggery of the kids working there.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Needed a new pair of laces for my Burton Hails. Called a local shop and they ordered them for me. Just went to pick them up, they gave me them for free and remembered me the last time I was there (back in January). Not anything expensive but its nice to be remembered. Will be shopping locally as long as its available to them. 

Thanks to Sno Haus on Long Island.


----------



## RightCoastShred (Aug 26, 2012)

I've been buying local lately and its paid off, the shop i usuall buy from gives me free stuff and discounts now so i have no problem spending more there


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I try buying local. I have two shops in my town and honestly the selection ain't great and finding my big ass size in the limited selection they have is usually impossible.

Like someone said earlier, for soft goods I look for last year's models because I can't throw down $300 for a jacket when I can get last year's version for less than half that cost, in my size and without driving all over the damn place.

Now when I *do* shop online, it's almost exclusively through shops that have a brick and mortar presence. My main stop is snowboards.com because they're affiliated with one of my two local shops.

The one exception to sites with a brick and mortar presence was when I bought from Oakley Vault and that was because two pants with 10,000wp/15,000br for $100 wasn't going to happen anywhere else.


----------



## frombrooklyn22 (Aug 29, 2012)

For boards I tend to hunt for deals in local shops. One of the local shops here in NYC offers life time board tune up. Whatever you save online you make it back by bringing your board back for tune up through time. Not to mention if you're lucky you get the board half price there PLUS the benefit of lifetime tuneup. If there are no discounts on the boards I like, i then try to find it online. If the discount isn't that much to begin with, i'd rather get it in store. Again for the life time tune up service. 

Boots I definitely recommend getting them in the shop. You don't know how well the boots fit your feet and EVERRYYYBODY'S FEET ARE DIFFERENT (shape, arch, width, toe room etc) unless you put them on and walk around in them. Additionally you can try on as many pairs as you like. 

Bindings, I do it online. Better deals. Apparel and accessories, most likely online for the discount. 

Basically, if there's no discount online I prefer the local shops. My 2 cents.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

My favorite local shop just recently closed their doors.

RIP Community Skate and Snow in Arvada, CO.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

I would say local shops for me have been 50/50. 

I have size 14 feet and the shop owner sold me a reg width NS heritage, I sold it to donutz for what i paid for it so it worked out.

Another shop told me that all companies have shrinktech, they don't. My burton 13s have a smaller foot print then the 12.5 salomons.

When looking for a board for my wife (just starting), i asked for a reverse camber board, he advised me to get her reg camber (i get that there is a difference of opinion) he then showed me a reverse camber board for her. I just left.

Actually i guess its not 50/50, i have had more negative experiences in shops then positive ones. I guess thats the reason im on here, its less bias and people ride lots of different brands. 

The only real downside to here is the intense love of NS lol.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Fuck local shop. Every time i buy something from there, they rip me off. I just cant be bothered with outrageous shipping rates to Canada from USA. They are usually owned by people that are in it for the money, they never carry something you like or want so you always have to settle for something different, once you enter the store your forced to buy something or your not welcome to the store anymore, I know more then the people working for the store, They dont discount last years stuff, they overhype everything including burton, they cant ride for shit, they dont know how to wax a board properly - forcing ME to buy THEIR burton iron for 70 bucks. Ouch. Never give me any stickers - you have to pay for them, no bro deals EVER, the hours there open are whack shit.. And i could go on, but all that i still buy from them. I guess i like to think they like me.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

For me it's a simple matter of logistics, I live in Nebraska, not a lot of local shops that sell snowboard stuff. Hell not a lot of places sell wakeboard shit either which surprises me with all the lakes around here. The only place that carries either is a box store, and there is just something I don't like about buying overpriced shit that is stuffed in the corner behind the fucking golf clubs. 

However, if I did live in the mountains I would for sure check local shops first. I would still be the same off season/outdated/close out cheapskate I am now though. The points made are the type of service you get from said local shops. By the time I get to Summit Co. I've dropped a considerable amount already, lift tickets, lodging, gas ect. and I already have all my shit. I do however browse a lot of the shops, just to actually see and feel the various products so when shopping online I know what to look for. I don't waste anyone's time trying on boots, or asking a shitload of questions. If I do try stuff on it's because I'm going to buy something, most of the time it's something little, I got my current gloves, and goggles at A-Basin (I always buy something there because I love the place). If I get a good vibe from a shop I'll buy something even if it's only a t-shirt, most of the time all it takes is a smile and a "can I help you" If it's some snot nosed little brat that looks down his nose at me cause I'm "just browsing" then I wonder around the store mean muggin the little bastard, while I try on 30 different jackets :cheeky4: 

It's like the place I have my board tuned, can't think of the name of it right now. It's the little tune shop downtown Breck that is run by an old hippy dude. I asked around a couple places and most were like "he's just here for a tune, it's 40 bucks now fuck off and don't waste my time" When I walked into that little shop and saw that dude smiling ear to ear tuning some ski's and he stopped what he was doing to ask if he could help me, I knew I found the place I was going to spend my money. He even let me watch him work and gave me a few pointers about tuning. I know I can buy a tune kit and do it myself, but ya know what, I won't because of that old guys attitude, he deserves my business. 

Deserving my business brings up another point. I grew up at the end of an era where the customer is king, and pretty much everything was locally owned. I grew up with the work ethic that you do a good job because that's what you are PAID to do. In today's world the Wal-Mart attitude has ruined all that, it's like thank you for your hard earned cash, now fuck off NEXT! I sold cars in the early 90's and believe me if you were a pushy asshole you didn't sell many cars. I went to the local Dodge dealership a couple weeks ago to look at a used truck they had on their back lot. It was priced at 3000, didn't look bad on the CL ad. I get there after calling and talking to a sales rep on the phone, and the thing was a total POS leaking oil, interior trashed, brakes shot. The motor was solid, and trans felt good so I made an offer of 1800, the salesman takes the offer to his manager, came back in 3 seconds with a flat NO. I asked to talk to the manager, to see what the bottom dollar on it was, he wouldn't budge. I made the off hand comment as I was getting ready to leave that the car sales game sure had changed. He stopped me to ask what I meant. I told him in my days of selling cars we would have made a counter offer, or tried to find a different car on the lot that would work. He looked down his nose at me and said "Do I look like I'm here to sell $3000 cars"? Then he asked me why I got out of selling cars, I told him it's cause I'm not enough of an asshole and walked out.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

My buddy's shop Wake n Skate is in West Omaha, just a little skip from Lincoln. They'll order something for you too so you don't waste a trip. I used to hit Lincoln all the time for various reasons when I was in Omaha, its a short lil drive! Ask for Nick or Rob and tell em Sushi Drew sentcha!


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah wake n skate is on my FB friends list, never been there, might have to scope it out one of these days. Frankly though, I fucking hate Omaha, I usually blow through there as fast as possible when I'm going to Cresant or the casinos in the bluffs lol


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

JeffreyCH said:


> Yeah wake n skate is on my FB friends list, never been there, might have to scope it out one of these days. Frankly though, I fucking hate Omaha, I usually blow through there as fast as possible when I'm going to Cresant or the casinos in the bluffs lol


I fucking hated Omaha for the 6 years I lived there. There's actually a pretty decent food scene (I cook) there, really great Continental, European Chefs, Chinese and Japanese, and great Vietnamese in Lincoln too!

Meth :thumbsdown:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

JeffreyCH said:


> Yeah wake n skate is on my FB friends list, never been there, might have to scope it out one of these days. Frankly though, I fucking hate Omaha, I usually blow through there as fast as possible when I'm going to Cresant or the casinos in the bluffs lol


I fucking hated Omaha for the 6 years I lived there. Meth :thumbsdown: 

There's actually a pretty decent food scene there, really great European Chefs, authentic Chinese and Japanese, and great Vietnamese in Lincoln too!

Man I need to go make a eating visit. There are so many great American restaurants there too, really classic spots with history and culture. Gorat's, The Drover, The Green Onion...

Ok you can have your thread back now...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

blunted_nose said:


> Fuck local shop. Every time i buy something from there, they rip me off. I just cant be bothered with outrageous shipping rates to Canada from USA. They are usually owned by people that are in it for the money, they never carry something you like or want so you always have to settle for something different, once you enter the store your forced to buy something or your not welcome to the store anymore, I know more then the people working for the store, They dont discount last years stuff, they overhype everything including burton, they cant ride for shit, they dont know how to wax a board properly - forcing ME to buy THEIR burton iron for 70 bucks. Ouch. Never give me any stickers - you have to pay for them, no bro deals EVER, the hours there open are whack shit.. And i could go on, but all that i still buy from them. I guess i like to think they like me.


You need to shut the fuck up you don't know your ass from a hole in the ground junior.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

for those of you complaining about shops charging too much need to learn how shit works. When you pick up your board from a tune pay cash and bring beer. I promise that is a gesture that will not be forgotten and will pay dividends much greater then the cost of the beer. 

it's not fucking rocket science people.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

I mainly buy most of my stuff online now because of my local shop. Too many "incorrect" sales pitches (Never Summer is made in Europe, all Burton jackets are goretex, etc., etc.) 

I have had good experiences online and over the phone with Brick & Mortar places and I fully intend to shop there in person when I'm in their neck of the woods, but they're 100's of miles away.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

mixie said:


> for those of you complaining about shops charging too much need to learn how shit works. When you pick up your board from a tune pay cash and bring beer. I promise that is a gesture that will not be forgotten and will pay dividends much greater then the cost of the beer.
> 
> it's not fucking rocket science people.


And that's how shops go under, shop monkeys cutting deals for beer and shit.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> And that's how shops go under, shop monkeys cutting deals for beer and shit.



I seriously doubt that is what happened. Always get rung up legit w/ receipt. Im not stupid, I might need to return something and I've also been a business owner in the past. However, you are free to think Im helping put shops under all you like. The shops Im sure prefer cash since credit card transactions cost them ~5%



let me spell it out for you since you didn't get it the first time. _ tip well and you will be rewarded._


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't blame the customer in those situations and neither would the owner. He'd blame the shop monkey.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> I don't blame the customer in those situations and neither would the owner. He'd blame the shop monkey.




well, I would have to say some of the blame lays on the customer, esp if they didn't get a receipt. and that kind of scenario is NOT supporting your local shop. It's supporting your local dirt bag. I've done plenty of donating to that charity, it's called dating


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Well I will buying for the first time this year. Last year was my first year ever and I traded my mountain bike for a used board, boots and bindings. I had been going into a local shop last season while inquiring about boards to buy and other info. They were super awesome, greatly helpful, super fun and ultimately let me demo a NS Raptor and Cobra before the season ended. Needless to say I am more than happy to spend my $$ there as I know I will be treated right!


----------

